# Jasper's new friend!



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

Jasper has a new friend! It is unknown if its a girl or a boy though.  The worker yesterday told me it was a boy, while the worker today said it was a girl. Needless to say i now have no idea. (Which kinda makes it hard to name the new friend!) Anyways, i think this was a good idea. Jasper is already singing to him/her from the top of his own cage. 




















Not the best pictures, but i didnt want to stress the new baby.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

You have a White Face Male 

a female would NOT have that much white (or that bright) 

this is a white face female


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Definitely a boy, hens have no white masking.

I'm so glad you decided to get him a friend! I'm such a sucker for whitefaces too, all of mine are whitefaces. I can't wait to hear his name.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

yes a boy! and not a baby. It would be at least 8 months old to have a full mask.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

*Avtchick95: *Thank you very much, i believe you are right. 

*Rouille: *Thank you! Good to know. Now i can start thinking up names. I think Jasper is glad too, he seems quite fond of hs new friend. The new boy has started flock calling Jasper. 

*Sweetrsue: *Haha, i think its pretty safe to assume he is a boy at this point.  8 months? I wonder how old he is then. The workers said he was 6 months. :blink:


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

They do moult early sometimes, so that could still be right. Harley started his first moult at three months, and he's now six months and has lost all his juvenile markings. He had a fairly full mask to begin with, but he's a platinum whiteface.

It's great that he gets along with Jasper.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They really can vary the amoiunt of time it takes to change but usually at 6 months they are still a little mottled rather than having a solid white mask like your boy.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you both! Maybe the vet will be able to tell when he goes in for his check-up this week.  Things are still looking pretty good! Jasper is very curious about the new boy, but he is still attached to me at the shoulder. I think he may be a little bit scared of him.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is very cute  I would quarantine for at least 30 days. Here is a link about quarantine http://www.birdchannel.com/images/a...xclusives/2009-april/quarantine checklist.pdf


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> He is very cute  I would quarantine for at least 30 days. Here is a link about quarantine http://www.birdchannel.com/images/a...xclusives/2009-april/quarantine checklist.pdf


Thank you! And dont worry, he is being quarantined.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

out of curiosity how is the new one being quarantined? if he's scared of Jasper? that means they've seen each other - been in the same room - that isn't a proper quarantine


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> out of curiosity how is the new one being quarantined? if he's scared of Jasper? that means they've seen each other - been in the same room - that isn't a proper quarantine


He is indeed in a seperate room.  When i brought him home though, it was impossible to get the new boy into his room without Jasper gatching a glimpse him. But they certainly are not being kept anywhere near eachother. And Jasper is the afraid one, he gets startled when he hears the new ones yells. (At first he was excited, and sang in response, but not quite anymore.) But they have certainly never been within 10 ft of eachother. Or even in the same room for more than 5 seconds, for that matter. If you think that could cause serious problems, let me know and i will take Jasper to the vet immediately. His health and safety come first.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh ok, I thought you meant they've been playing together 

Sorry - misunderstood what i read


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

That's what I picked out, but I didn't realize they gave me the wrong bird, till I got home...She is my perfect little accident! Misty, is my white-face female, so Yep! Definately male!!


----------



## Courtney (Jan 27, 2009)

Atvchick95: Ah, sorry for the confusion. I suppose i haven't been very clear throughout the topic. (I just re-read)  But nope, no contact. I am very paranoid about Jasper's health, so i'd probably freak out if they were near eachother. :lol:

4LovelyTiels: Haha, thats sweet though. What a wonderful accident.


----------

